# Decal Girl Library Skin Update



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

As several of you know I ordered the Library skin to go with my Medge New Yorker cover. When it arrived the design was far to dark and I was not happy with it overall. I liked the art but could barely see it.

I called them to see if it could be lightened but with copyright issues they told me it was not possible and I made arrangements to return mine. In the meantime I went on the website and under the skin posted my comment (the artists do read those) as to why I returned the item and thanks to Patricia here on Kindleboard she alerted me they responded back to my comment on the site.

Long story short, the artist has agreed to lighten the skin a few shades and they are sending me a new one, when I called them today (as per the request on the website) the girl I spoke to said they had been alerted and they are shipping it tomorrow.. Anyway I wanted to pass on the great customer service and the fact they took care of the issue , not when I called but when the comment was posted on the site to be read, which I think was seen by someone who could make it happen

When I get the new skin I will give you guys my take on it but it was a nice surprise to have such a quick response

Kindle 2 Skin - Library


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

That's great! It's good to hear that the artist & decalgirl were so accommodating!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Woo hoo - !  That's great!  Can't wait to see the whole ensemble when you get it all decked out ...


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I hope that means that all the Library skins will be lighter


----------



## mayrag (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG
I ordered mine yesterday and since I've been thinking about it for a few days, I didn't checked on the messages at the bottom of the page and just ordered it. Now I just hope that I receive the lighter one...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mayrag, why don't you give them a call and request that they send the lighter one?  
They have always tried to help their customers get satisfaction.
deb


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

They are sending me a new lighter skin also. I had asked about that about the same time Patrizia had asked and they had told me they couldn't do that, but since the artist approved the lighter version they are letting me exchange the darker one for the lighter one. I would think all of them would be the lighter version now, although on the website they had them marked down to $13.99 instead of the normal $14.99...like they were trying to get rid of the darker ones (but I thought they didn't make them until they were ordered). Hmm...not sure what that's about.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Under the library skin where Patrizia posted her comment there was another question regarding the skin darkness. This is the response that is on Decal Girls site.

_*Ryan Peters 
@Kim - everything uses the new artwork; we've color adjusted the brightness to more accurately match the above image*_

I did notice that it was on sale but then I looked and all of that designers skins were on sale as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## mayrag (Dec 4, 2009)

drenee said:


> Mayrag, why don't you give them a call and request that they send the lighter one?
> They have always tried to help their customers get satisfaction.
> deb


I sent them an email last night and they answered me already that they are sending me the lighter version, so hurray for them and their prompt answer. 
The skin was sent today and I'm anxiously waiting already.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Please post a picture when you get the lighter skin.


----------



## jscjr (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday -- ordered on the 20th, shipped on the 23rd, so unclear whether I got the revised version or not. Either way I'm happy with it, I'll try to post a photo later.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Mine came in today and I have no idea if I have the light or dark version.  I had Sacred on my Kindle previously and it is pretty dark.  The Library skin, while dark, is not as dark as Sacred.  It looks like a candlelit library.  I really like it!

I ordered this on the 21st, shipped on the 24th.   In looking at the picture on DecalGirl, I think I got the darker version.  The lighter one is nicer but I am not unhappy with the dark one.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Can you post a picture?  I would love to see it.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

This was taken in natural light, no flash.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> This was taken in natural light, no flash.


Haha, sweet, I love Potter kindle memorabilia


----------



## mayrag (Dec 4, 2009)

I received my library skin today, although I haven't put it on my kindle yet, I'm already in love with it
it's gorgeous and I also think of Harry Potter when I see it


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> This was taken in natural light, no flash.


How about the back?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks awesome - just like you would think a library should look - nice and cozy!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I got the  "lighter one" after my complaint on the board and I have to tell you I didn't see much difference at all, yours looks lighter then the light one I got.. I am going to call to make sure they shipped the right one but its still too dark for me


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I didn't get a back shot of it but will get one tomorrow when it is daylight again  

It is a dark skin, even though it is lighter than it was originally.  I had a dark skin previously so dark doesn't bother me.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I got the "lighter one" after my complaint on the board and I have to tell you I didn't see much difference at all, yours looks lighter then the light one I got.. I am going to call to make sure they shipped the right one but its still too dark for me


Based on ravenclawprefect's picture, I bet you got the darker skin too. My Library skin arrived last week, and is much darker than the picture posted. Mine is so dark that it's hard to make out the details of the stools and ladders on the floor. That's OK with me, though, as I like the really dark skins when I'm reading.

Also, I'm happy to report that my Smooth Mocha M-Edge cover arrived today, and is a perfect match for the Library skin. That will be my next combo, when I get bored with the New Yorker "Book Lovers" cover.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I got the "lighter one" after my complaint on the board and I have to tell you I didn't see much difference at all, yours looks lighter then the light one I got.. I am going to call to make sure they shipped the right one but its still too dark for me


Patrizia, did you ever get that resolved or are you keeping the "darker" one? Any response from customer service?


----------

